# Running a UK company from the US



## minty (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi all, apologies if this has been asked before.

I'm a director of the a UK limited company that works entirely over the internet. This summer it occurred to me that I could run my part of the business from almost anywhere, and doing it from the USA really appeals.

So the situation would be that I am still employed and paid by a UK company and have every intention of continuing to be so. However, I would like to buy or rent a house in the USA and live there full time for a number of years.

Am I stuck with a tourist visa? how easy would it be to renew? are there any gotchas? what about my family (wife and school age daughter)

Any help gratefully received!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is your "gotcha" - uscis.gov
Read up on visa requirements.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

minty said:


> Hi all, apologies if this has been asked before.
> 
> I'm a director of the a UK limited company that works entirely over the internet. This summer it occurred to me that I could run my part of the business from almost anywhere, and doing it from the USA really appeals.
> 
> ...


You can't live here on a tourist entry.

Possible solutions:

1/ Buy a green card through investment in a suitable enterprise -- the price is $0.5M. 

2/ Open a US branch of the UK company and transfer yourself over through this. The company business does not need to be related, e.g the UK business could be trading in coffee futures and the US business could be a flower shop. But you'd be expected to put at least $100k in to the US business and it needs to employ a few folks.


----------

